# when the beautiful macvhines have gone its time for something ekse



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Having lost all my lovely big levers it is time to explore the virtues os the caravelle and brewed coffee!!!

View attachment 3077


thank goodness for the royal.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ha ha like a giant stalking the room , the royal remains .....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why did you not spray your Mazzer grey?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It looks like someone's cleaned you out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And where are the led lights mod that we discussed!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> It looks like someone's cleaned you out


Call the cops! Coffee chaps been done over.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Why did you not spray your Mazzer grey?


thought about orange but that is a bot naff, so opted for a nice red....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orange only looks nice on Caravels. I am do glad for you that you did not try to emulate my machines......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Orange is only good for.............

Oranges


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But when you peel an orange, you still have an orange......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Caravel could be stored in the Royal's doser , keep the bench tidy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Caravel could be stored in the Royal's doser , keep the bench tidy


could probably store all the other clutter in the hopper as well.....


----------

